
"Plonk" - raganwald
http://rs79.vrx.net/works/usenet/terms/plonk/
======
jaylevitt
Fascinating... I knew * plonk * made a sound, but by 1994 I had always heard
it retronymmed to "put loser on newsgroup killfile", which wasn't quite
satisfying - Why the awkward phrasing?

Now I know the truth. You can't stop the signal.

